# CPU Cooler under 1.0 k



## hitesh (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Guyz 
Can anyone suggest a good cpu cooler under 1k ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2012)

^^ for which CPU and mobo ??


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

None, under 1k you can get cheap stock cooler like coolers from local vendors for LGA 775 or AMD sockets but no good cooler.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 7, 2012)

hitesh said:


> Hey Guyz
> Can anyone suggest a good cpu cooler under 1k ?



Increase ur budget and look for this.

Flipkart: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Cooler: Cooler


----------



## koolent (Mar 7, 2012)

Bro, its an important thing,

*
Good and Cheap Computer Parts are never available..*


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2012)

^^ it depends on usage type and what a user wants - Op can get a decent cooler like CM Hyper TX3 by just adding 300 bucks more which is better than any stock cpu cooler and supports a wide range of cpus.

BTW, as Op is not answering closing this thread - OP can PM any mod if needs to open this.


----------

